# How to set up different notifdication for SMS?



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all.

Galaxy Note 2, JellyBean rooted.

How do I set up individual notification tones for email and for sms? I want to be able to differentiate between the 2.

So far, every attempt to do so fails.

Following this: messages>settings>leads to nothing, as there is no "sound" option in settings for messages. I think it should be, but is not.

Goinf into general settings>sound>notifications simply changes default notification tone.

How do I set up individual notifications for SMS and email? Or, at least, for one of them.

Thank you


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

What rom are you running?


----------



## Radimus (Oct 26, 2012)

Use Tasker. Set profiles for sms received, from _______, sound = whatever.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------

